# Help!!!! Please look at this pic of roosters feet!!



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a black cochin frizzle rooster that I have had since he was in the egg. I noticed today that his feet are red and irritated I think. Not sure if he may have got into an ant bed or if something else is going on. Some info and advice would be greatly appreciated. Is there something I can put on them or is this normal?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

May be bumblefoot?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My first guess would be scaly mites.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Apyl said:


> My first guess would be scaly mites.


None of my hens have it. What type of medication can I use to treat him?


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> None of my hens have it. What type of medication can I use to treat him?


His feet and legs aren't really scaly. Just red and bumpy


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never delt with it, I googled images of inflamed scaly mites and the images looked like your pic. I would google scaly mite and treatement. Hopefully someone else will chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If you have ivermectin, you can treat scaly mites with that empirically. Ivermectin dose is usually 0.2 mg/kg. It does look like bites or irritation (burn etc.). Try soap and water first and gently towel dry. Then try a little Benedryl by mouth. Liquid is generally 12 mg/ml or 12 mg/5 mls - 2.5 mg/ml right? Read the bottle. Dose is generally 1-2 mg per pound of body weight. Remember chickens are generally pretty light. 6-10 pounds. If it's not better let me know. Either here or Private Message. Benedryl is pretty safe stuff so just give a little and see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> If you have ivermectin, you can treat scaly mites with that empirically. Ivermectin dose is usually 0.2 mg/kg. It does look like bites or irritation (burn etc.). Try soap and water first and gently towel dry. Then try a little Benedryl by mouth. Liquid is generally 12 mg/ml or 12 mg/5 mls - 2.5 mg/ml right? Read the bottle. Dose is generally 1-2 mg per pound of body weight. Remember chickens are generally pretty light. 6-10 pounds. If it's not better let me know. Either here or Private Message. Benedryl is pretty safe stuff so just give a little and see how it looks in the morning.


I have ivermectin that I use to worm my goats is that the same as what you are talking about?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure. Just find out how many mgs/ml. If you can't do the calculation let me know and I can help you.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't have a clue about his feet.

I just had to chime in, he is one handsome guy!!


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> I don't have a clue about his feet.
> 
> I just had to chime in, he is one handsome guy!!


Thanks. He is a very sweet boy also.


----------

